# Stock like email features in AOKP email



## alexaa (Feb 19, 2013)

Not sure how to make this request so I am starting here.

I would like to have the option to zoom out of emails and autofit them to the width of my screen in portrait mode.
I also need to be able to sort them by read/unread as a minimum.

These features are available in other clients, but they don't work well (Enhanced email for exe)

*******
As a side note, the following alternatives are no good:
GMAIL app as I have 2 exchange accounts that I also use on a daily basis and forwarding is not allowed on one of them.
K9 doesn't support exchange 2010 so that is not an option.
Maildroid because it doesn't want to work with one of my exchange accounts (tried everything - no solution)
*********


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

BRB, let me go code that up...


----------

